# Gender-fluid/Gender-queer Appreciation Thread



## VeeStars (Nov 24, 2020)

I have seen a lot of these appreciation threads for random things like elephants and cheesecake, why not have an appreciation thread for this as well? I don't see that much Gender-fluid/Gender-queer content on here or anywhere else for that matter, so throw everything you got!



Spoiler: Beautiful Dragons


----------



## Tendo64 (Nov 25, 2020)

> Genderfluid
I have been summoned.


----------



## VeeStars (Nov 25, 2020)

Tendo64 said:


> > Genderfluid
> I have been summoned.


Hehe, that's one cute cat. I love your art style <3

Edit: I'm dumb, what's the other pride flag?


----------



## Tendo64 (Nov 25, 2020)

VeeStars said:


> Hehe, that's one cute cat. I love your art style <3
> 
> Edit: I'm dumb, what's the other pride flag?


The other flag is the genderflux flag! It's for the specific type of genderfluid where you go from agender to another gender.


----------



## VeeStars (Nov 25, 2020)

Tendo64 said:


> The other flag is the genderflux flag! It's for the specific type of genderfluid where you go from agender to another gender.


Ah, I see, no wonder I didn't recognize the flag. Well, always nice to learn about new identites!


----------



## Kinare (Nov 25, 2020)

idk what I am anymore, I just let people call me female and sometimes if it's online I let them call me male because you're assumed male until proven otherwise and I don't really care to fight it, the only time I correct people is if I think there's a chance they may hear my voice so that there's no awkwardness when they hear my not-so-masculine voice. Between the not caring what people call me as long as they're not being rude, the having my sona's species be devoid of apparent gender qualities, me preferring to play as male characters when I can get away with it, and not wanting anything to do with my own body most of the time... idk. IRL I would never consider a sex change, it would be too complicated and not worth it to me, so I don't really give the whole thing too much thought. I think the only way I could consider it is if I had a partner who loved me and would support me through the change, because I have no one else in my life who would accept it. Whatever I am, I'm just trying to learn how to be comfortable with me, whatever me is.

On an attraction level, I am only attracted to males. I could imagine if the perfect gal came along and checked every single box off that I could be with her, but it would have to be an asexual relationship because vaginas are gross.

Overly complicated catto be complicated.


----------



## Good Boy Avery (Nov 25, 2020)

Cis male, but my sibling came out to me recently as genderfluid. Guess I'm doin somethin right if someone trusts me enough with something like that.


----------



## kevintheradioguy (Nov 25, 2020)

I am still confused about what genderfluid is, but neither I think I really have to - after all, it takes all kind of people to make the world. Whatever you are, cis, queer, or anything in-between, you rock and you deserve all the love.


----------



## Tendo64 (Nov 26, 2020)

kevintheradioguy said:


> I am still confused about what genderfluid is, but neither I think I really have to - after all, it takes all kind of people to make the world. Whatever you are, cis, queer, or anything in-between, you rock and you deserve all the love.


That's fine. You are right, you don't have to understand something to respect it. After all, it's very difficult for anyone not genderfluid to thoroughly understand it anyway. Gender is one of those things you can't really describe well like emotions or the concept of love. You only really know what it means when you experience it first-hand.


----------



## Faustus (Dec 11, 2020)

I personally would like to say to anyone and everyone, whoever you are, whatever you are, be that person, wholly, sincerely and unapologetically. But please don't be offended when I can't keep up with all the different genders that are popping up every day, or how one differs from another because it's really not very intuitive.


----------



## VeeStars (Dec 11, 2020)

Faustus said:


> I personally would like to say to anyone and everyone, whoever you are, whatever you are, be that person, wholly, sincerely and unapologetically.


Thanks!



Faustus said:


> But please don't be offended when I can't keep up with all the different genders that are popping up every day, or how one differs from another because it's really not very intuitive.


No one is *forcing* you to be knowledgeable in everything, as that is an impossible feat. However, it's only a vocal minority of (still valid ^^) trans people that use xenogenders, (which are the genders/labels you complain about 'popping up' every day). I tend to think of them more as personal emblems or banners, a really specific way to describe themselves, but once again, not everyone uses them. It would help if you learned about some of the more accepted gender identities. 

(BTW with gender-fluid and gender-queer, the meaning is explained in the name, so it is intuitive, at least for those two identities, imo. ^^)


----------



## Faustus (Dec 12, 2020)

Well, the problem with creating language is it's a consensual activity. Young words can be very fluid in meaning. One person may mean one thing, another person another. Eventually these things stabilise over time. That's why we have words like Awesome and Awful, complete opposites from the same basic root. With the Internet and mass media it's to be expected that they will stabilise more quickly in the modern age than previously.

I personally wish that non-gender-specific pronouns would take off so I don't have to keep awkwardly using 'They' or 'Their' when talking about individuals rather than groups, but understanding trumps correctness when it comes to writing, and not many people know 'hir' or 'zi' yet.

Things will get better, if we don't destroy the planet first


----------



## VeeStars (Dec 12, 2020)

Faustus said:


> I personally wish that non-gender-specific pronouns would take off so I don't have to keep awkwardly using 'They' or 'Their' when talking about individuals rather than groups, but understanding trumps correctness when it comes to writing, and not many people know 'hir' or 'zi' yet.


Where did this thing about they/them being only for groups even come from? They/them pronouns have been in common English since the 14th century, with William Shakespeare using them. IMO, they are not that awkward and are better than writing out something like "his or hers" which just sounds clunky. I've always used it and heard it in conversation before I even knew what a pronoun was or cared about gender.

_Somebody_ left _their_ umbrella in the office. Could you please let _them_ know where _they_ can get it?
_The patient_ should be told at the outset how much _they_ will be required to pay.
"But _a journalist_ should not be forced to reveal _their_ sources.
To be the best, _one_ must hone_ their _skills.
So yeah, IDK really know why I spent all my time writing this but they/them singular is grammatically correct : )

Edit: Derailing my own thread here, take this D:


----------



## Punji (Dec 12, 2020)

VeeStars said:


> Where did this thing about they/them being only for groups even come from? They/them pronouns have been in common English since the 14th century, with William Shakespeare using them. IMO, they are not that awkward and are better than writing out something like "his or hers" which just sounds clunky. I've always used it and heard it in conversation before I even knew what a pronoun was or cared about gender.
> 
> _Somebody_ left _their_ umbrella in the office. Could you please let _them_ know where _they_ can get it?
> _The patient_ should be told at the outset how much _they_ will be required to pay.
> ...


Unfortunately this is not actually correct at all. "They" refers to a group of people, never an individual. In formal and professional writings and publications, "they" should never be used to refer to a single person.

In your first example, grammatically the language is suggesting a group of people left their collectively-owned umbrella behind, and that every member of the group should be informed.

The correct language for a single individual is this: Somebody left _his or her_ umbrella in the office. Could you please let _him/her/him_ or her know where _he/she/he or she_ can get it? Typically one would just assume the gender and stick with a single set of pronouns. 

Alternatively: Somebody left _an_ umbrella in the office. Could you please let _its owner_ know _it's here_?

"They" is okay for use in very casual settings but doesn't refer to a single person or entity and shouldn't really be used as such. It's just always been this way.


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (Dec 12, 2020)

kevintheradioguy said:


> I am still confused about what genderfluid is, but neither I think I really have to - after all, it takes all kind of people to make the world. Whatever you are, cis, queer, or anything in-between, you rock and you deserve all the love.



Well, genderfluid is basically like water - if it's too cold you'll freeze and you'll shatter and die.


----------



## VeeStars (Dec 12, 2020)

Rimna said:


> Well, genderfluid is basically like water - if it's too cold you'll freeze and you'll shatter and die.


True! This is why there are so few of us, we all evaporated or froze. :/


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (Dec 12, 2020)

VeeStars said:


> True! This is why there are so few of us, we all evaporated or froze. :/


I was messing around, tbh. I have no idea how one can feel like a man one day an a woman the next day. But as long as they're not harming anyone and they're happy, that's all that matters.


----------



## VeeStars (Dec 12, 2020)

Rimna said:


> I was messing around, tbh. I have no idea how one can feel like a man one day an a woman the next day. But as long as they're not harming anyone and they're happy, that's all that matters.


Great! I feel like gender-fluidity is something you can only understand and grasp if you actually are genderfluid. Hell, I barely understand it myself. It's somewhat annoying because people will think it's weird or bad or something and I can't really explain it that well.


----------



## Cockynoob666 (Dec 26, 2020)

Kinare said:


> idk what I am anymore, I just let people call me female and sometimes if it's online I let them call me male because you're assumed male until proven otherwise and I don't really care to fight it, the only time I correct people is if I think there's a chance they may hear my voice so that there's no awkwardness when they hear my not-so-masculine voice. Between the not caring what people call me as long as they're not being rude, the having my sona's species be devoid of apparent gender qualities, me preferring to play as male characters when I can get away with it, and not wanting anything to do with my own body most of the time... idk. IRL I would never consider a sex change, it would be too complicated and not worth it to me, so I don't really give the whole thing too much thought. I think the only way I could consider it is if I had a partner who loved me and would support me through the change, because I have no one else in my life who would accept it. Whatever I am, I'm just trying to learn how to be comfortable with me, whatever me is.
> 
> On an attraction level, I am only attracted to males. I could imagine if the perfect gal came along and checked every single box off that I could be with her, but it would have to be an asexual relationship because vaginas are gross.
> 
> Overly complicated catto be complicated.


Yeah... this identity concept is dumb... this would not exist if segration and discrimination doesnt exist...
Remember.... humans are the only animals that are homophoic.... think about that

We should all just acept what we are... no labals...  sexuality or anything..  we should just be called as humans


----------



## Cockynoob666 (Dec 26, 2020)

Now im fucked with a bunch of anti lqbt messages.... u guys take this too out of context


----------



## VeeStars (Dec 26, 2020)

I kind of hate it when people assume I can choose/change my gender at will because I'm gender-fluid. I can't, it just happens.


----------



## Cockynoob666 (Dec 26, 2020)

But imaginr thats real lol


----------



## Xitheon (Dec 26, 2020)

I'm menstruating so I'm leaking gender fluid.


----------



## TyraWadman (Dec 26, 2020)

Xitheon said:


> I'm menstruating so I'm leaking gender fluid.


----------



## Xitheon (Dec 26, 2020)

TyraWadman said:


>



Sorry... My job is finding the tone and lowering it.


----------



## VeeStars (Dec 26, 2020)

Xitheon said:


> I'm menstruating so I'm leaking gender fluid.


I'm trying to eat pizza wtfffffffffffffff ;w;;;;;;;;


----------



## Xitheon (Dec 26, 2020)

otterpaws said:


> I'm trying to eat pizza wtfffffffffffffff ;w;;;;;;;;



Would you like some tomato sauce with that?


----------



## VeeStars (Dec 26, 2020)

Xitheon said:


> Would you like some tomato sauce with that?


*passes out*


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Dec 26, 2020)

I am a boi, but other things tend to happen and I don't care.


----------



## spoonful-of-jam (Dec 30, 2020)

Genderqueer/non-binary here as well!


----------



## Cockynoob666 (Dec 30, 2020)

my gender is a stick bug, deal with it..... 

jk im a male, a white cis athiest male (aparently im satian to the eyes of social media for being a white straight cis athiest male)


----------



## VeeStars (Dec 30, 2020)

Cockynoob666 said:


> my gender is a stick bug, deal with it.....


hahahaha...........


----------

